# Potters Manor House June'10



## amarisfionn (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

Just a quick report as I'm pretty tired from taking soooo many photos today! I finally managed to get to the wonderful Potters Manor House after many months of wanting to and never being able to. The house is amazing, the weather was perfect and the day was .. interesting haha! The locals are .. also interesting and do go on a bit but are ok .. 

"*History* - Potters Manor House was built in 1904 by the classical architect Hugh Jokin. It nestles well hidden near the village of Nevertell just off the A40999 in Hampnex. The last inhabitants were a family of artisans and potters and for some reason, that we will probably never know, left the house with all its contents including many paintings and full wardrobes of clothes." 

The house contains many paintings and belongings and is a decaying museum of peoples lives and work .. I have found out a bit about the people who lived there but won't go into all that as it isn't overly interesting and .. well .. yeah! 

On with the photos .. _(tried to include some of the photos that don't usually get posted in reports)_

*The first glimpse ..
*
















*And in we go ... *






*First things first .. a cup of tea ..*






*And here comes the rest of the photos:*





































































































*And the last one ...*






And there we go a few .. quite a few .. of my photos from my Potters Manor House explore, had a great time and can't wait to go back! Explored with my other half and Allstar.

*Thanks for looking*

​


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jun 24, 2010)

Brilliant, I like this report! You have captured the lives of the previous occupants very well.

Good work!


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 24, 2010)

very nicely reported, great photos.


----------



## scribble (Jun 24, 2010)

That is incredible! I think it's got a bit beyond the tin of plastic fix-it! Is there really a village called Nevertell? Wonderful.


----------



## mookster (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning location, one of the best manor houses around at the moment


----------



## Allstar#500 (Jun 25, 2010)

Havent had a chance to look at my photos, hopefully get them up soon


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2010)

Love seeing your pics of the artwork and supplies left there. Fabulous explore and beautifully reported.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, thanks guys for all the feedback, really appreciate it!


----------



## spirit (Jun 25, 2010)

*location*

i would love to visit this location, just struggling to find its exact location, any help would be really appreciated


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 25, 2010)

spirit said:


> i would love to visit this location, just struggling to find its exact location, any help would be really appreciated



That's because it's located in 'Nevertell'.  And, to be honest, we don't know who you are. Please read the forum rules.


----------



## philpridd (Jun 26, 2010)

something out of the ordinary,bet its spooky at night!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 26, 2010)

Pelikan are still on the go, they have a factory in Aberdeenshire that makes print ribbons.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 26, 2010)

Thats Brilliant Amaris, youve found your own Bessingham Manor there!!, Thats top level Urbex, at its best


----------



## Locksley (Jun 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, it's like they just got up and left. Anyone know what happened to the occupants?


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 26, 2010)

Not 100% sure on what happened to previous occupants I'm presuming that they passed away. I heard from a local that the current owner has got or is trying to get permission to demolish it .. which would be awful! But it is in a bad way and has suffered a small amount of fire damage as well ..  I think they have had it authorised that they can build a more modern construction with swimming pool etc .. 

And thanks Shucks for the comment  Made my day lol


----------



## Potter (Jun 27, 2010)

Amazing. The place should be saved in some way. That looks a really good TV for it's time.

Pelikan also make fax machine supplies.


----------



## Erika (Jul 8, 2010)

Beautiful. It's such a shame the owner wants it demolished, I'd have thought parts of it could be restored - it's lovely


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 8, 2010)

That really is fantastic! What a find! 
Sure, you can spend ages looking round empty places, admiring the natural decay, but when somewhere contains as much history as this, it's something special.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jul 8, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> That really is fantastic! What a find!
> Sure, you can spend ages looking round empty places, admiring the natural decay, but when somewhere contains as much history as this, it's something special.



I agree it is something special! There is so much history there it is full of personal items ranging from clothing and books to paintings and bank slips! 

It is a shame that they didn''t restore it and want to demolish it at some point to build some faceless mansion with a swimming pool!


----------



## Vampire (Jul 10, 2010)

That building is gorgeous and your photos are amazing, it would be a real shame if it was torn down. x


----------



## amarisfionn (Jul 10, 2010)

Vampire said:


> That building is gorgeous and your photos are amazing, it would be a real shame if it was torn down. x



Hey it would be a shame but I think its inevitable as with all places .. 

thanks for the comment


----------



## Willbo91 (Jul 24, 2010)

spirit said:


> i would love to visit this location, just struggling to find its exact location, any help would be really appreciated



I want to find it exact location too. I have spent hours searching!


----------

